# Food Safety News - 01/23/2021 .....  South Dakota ranch family got pardon; likely got off light at time of crimes



## daveomak.fs (Jan 23, 2021)

*South Dakota ranch family got pardon; likely got off light at time of crimes*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 23, 2021 12:05 am They are not the last cowboy song but they are likely the final full pardons from the 45th President of the United States. And they are being forgiven for breaking some of the most basic food safety laws after having gotten off pretty light to begin with. A posthumous pardon went to Martin F. Jorgensen... Continue Reading


*Researchers explore Campylobacter resistance in chickens*
By News Desk on Jan 23, 2021 12:03 am Scientists have revealed how genes influence chickens’ resistance to Campylobacter. Their study, published in the Scientific Reports journal, also identified that when designing control strategies for the bacteria non-genetic factors should be taken into account. Researchers from the Royal Veterinary College, Roslin Institute, and poultry breeding company Aviagen investigated the genetic make-up of 3,000 chickens bred... Continue Reading


----------

